# Streamlight Stinger opinions



## mwood1985 (Feb 17, 2013)

nearly every mechanic i know ive worked with in the last couple years uses either a Streamlight stinger or strion daily that they got off the tool truck. im at the point to where i need a flashlight that i can recharge and is super bright.  im leanin toward the Stinger. there seems to be about 8 different versions on their website. whats the best for all around use?


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 17, 2013)

I bought a NEBO Redline 250 Lumen flashlight.  You can adjust the output to 3 different levels and it also does SOS and strobe.  IT will run 4 hrs on the high setting and you can light up a pasture at over 100 yards. It also has a magent on the base so you can attach it to something.  The on/off switch will blick when the battery gets low.  I use it for work, on the boat and around the house.  It is not rechargeabe though, it uses 3 AAA batteries.  They are pretty inexpensive but I really like them.  They run around $30 for the 250 lumen version.


----------



## seeker (Feb 17, 2013)

I see that those Streamlight Stingers cost nearly $100 dollars.  Do yourself a favor and go to Costco and buy a three pack of their 250 lumen flashlights.  They are currently on sale for $14.95 and that includes the batteries.  The tail cap has the switch there and it has three positions.  The first is 125 lumens, the second is 250 lumens and the third is a tactical strobe at 250 lumens.


----------



## mwood1985 (Feb 17, 2013)

i know the streamlights are pricey. but i want the rechargable option. im gonna use it every day in the shop and when i go to the woods my parents farm ect. i figured id just put the house charger on my toolbox and the car charger in my truck so ill always have it charged. i hate dead batteries lol


----------



## Georgia coon hunter (Mar 5, 2013)

heck just go get ya a good coon light, if you want a good rechargable light an led coon light is the way to go nitelite has their new led for 120$


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 6, 2013)

We have a Bayco LED rechargeable  worklight that is a favorite. 
I realize you  might just be looking for a pocket flashlight. 

Baychttp://www.amazon.com/Bayco-SLR-2166-Rechargeable-Worklight-Yellow/dp/B004BDNKQ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362589219&sr=8-1&keywords=baycoo SLR-2166 Rechargeable LED Worklight


----------



## devin25gun (Mar 6, 2013)

Get the stinger led.  I got the black for 120 with a charger and holster 3 years ago and it still holds a charge for at least a year.  Also it has  a lifetime warranty depending on your tool guy like I use mac.  He will replace it if it ever breaks or fix it depending if he still has it in his truck.  It is a awesome light and will shine better than a 2 million spot light and is very bright.  Very tough light for the money.  Also you could get a led upgrade for a 2d or 3d maglight also for cheaper but it is still bulky .  Get what u pay for with tools.  But if something your going to use everyday for work it will pay for itself very quick.


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll chime in with an opinion... I have used all types of rechargeable flashlights for work (law enforcement) and I think the streamlights are the best. I have used several models of the stinger, both the Xenon bulb and the LED. I like the LED models best, you don't have to worry about the bulb blowing and the LED models are usually better on the batteries and somewhat brighter.

I currently use the Stinger DS LED and the Stinger DS LED HP. I like the DS (dual switch) models because they have 2 different switches. I also have a couple of the Strion LED models. These little lights sure surprised me! They are VERY bright and the battery lasts a long time for them to put off as much light as they do. 

Over the years I have had a couple streamlight products go bad and I have never had a problem with customer service. All the problems were fixed on the lights free of charge.

I would suggest the Stinger DS LED for what you are going to use the light for. It will make a great work light and a great truck light. I don't know if you have seen them or not but streamlight makes a Stylus Pro. Its not rechargeable but it is a great little light. I have one that is about 10 years old that I carry in my pants pocket. I have carried it so long that I have worn all the paint off of it. If I lost it I would order another one the same day. I dont know what I did without it, meaning I use it all the time... just another something to think about, I have seen many mechanics use these little lights.

To sum everything up, I don't think you will go wrong with the stinger, or any other streamlight for that matter.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Mar 12, 2013)

Streamlight is overpriced, made in china like everything else.  Do yourself a favor and order one of these and get a few extra batteries and a charger.  Don't buy a light that doesn't have a CREE XM-L T6 led.   http://www.ebay.com/itm/1600-Lumen-...5965500?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item460c69b73c


----------

